# Wrench Stupidity?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Is this wrench stupidity or my foolishness thinking this is funny?

Edited - There's nothing there because it's really a tease! My stupidity for not posting the picture.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

???? don't understand where? what?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Betting the 10mm is still missing


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

DAH you got me! that's a GOOD ONE!! yep that's stupidity for sure 20 fits all's


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Ya but they are all right hand one's, what about the left hand one I need?? Lol


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Johnny G1 said:


> Ya but they are all right hand one's, what about the left hand one I need?? Lol


I use my right hand, you use your left?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

captchas said:


> DAH you got me! that's a GOOD ONE!! yep that's stupidity for sure 20 fits all's


Where is the SAE version?


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Yup looks like a set of knuckle busters to me. Hehe good one.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

aa335 said:


> Where is the SAE version?


what no whitworth? British Standard Whitworth - Wikipedia


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

captchas said:


> what no whitworth? British Standard Whitworth - Wikipedia


I think this may have been written by Leonz. I'll take a read later tonight.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

captchas said:


> what no whitworth? British Standard Whitworth - Wikipedia


Ok. I read it due to curiosity. Not as entertaining as Leonz railroad articles, but it leaves me with an impression.

Those British folks sure are proper at the same time have the talent to royally mess things up as well. For example, the English language and the Concorde supersonic plane. First of all, English one of the most polluted languages in relation to Latin. They have so many grammatical rules, many are broken. 

Second, the English and the French don't like each other. How did they get together to work on an airplane to fly to a country that they fought wars against? 

Thirdly, why is there French cuisine but you don't hear about British cuisine? Don't the British have proper English food?

Speaking of the French, they gave us the Statue of Liberty, but refuse to sell us French cars?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

They are all made in China.

My American adjustables are all guaranteed for life for accuracy.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

aa335 said:


> Ok. I read it due to curiosity. Not as entertaining as Leonz railroad articles, but it leaves me with an impression.
> 
> Those British folks sure are proper at the same time have the talent to royally mess things up as well. For example, the English language and the Concorde supersonic plane. First of all, English one of the most polluted languages in relation to Latin. They have so many grammatical rules, many are broken.
> 
> ...


most younger people have no idea they existed, the witworth , just another use for a adjustable/fitsall wrench
sell French car's here, they did and pulled out decades ago ,the brand names were Renault. Peugeot ,Citroen ,Alpine . Bugatti yes that one is French and sold here if you have a very deep wallet ,now we know Renault better as Nissan since they own a major stock of it,


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> They are all made in China.
> 
> My American adjustables are all guaranteed for life for accuracy.


and fitting everything, metric, witworth, american and what ever,


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Speaking of the French, they gave us the Statue of Liberty, but refuse to sell us French cars?


It's not that they refuse to sell us French cars,,,,,, it's that we refuse to buy French cars.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> Thirdly, why is there French cuisine but you don't hear about British cuisine? Don't the British have proper English food?


 * Heaven v. Hell *

* Heaven: *

The police are British
The cooks are French
The engineers are German
The administrators are Swiss
The lovers are Italian
 * Hell: *

The police are German
The cooks are British
The engineers are Italian
The administrators are French
The lovers are Swiss


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

captchas said:


> and fitting everything, metric, witworth, american and what ever,


I rarely use a crescent wrench, only on slipping over pipes and as a lazy hammer. Too many stripped nuts and knuckle injuries.

6 point sockets and closed end box wrench for me. Metric for metric, SAE for SAE. I know 10mm works for 3/8" and that's only one I misuse.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I think it's hysterical....and loved this too!


Dauntae said:


> Betting the 10mm is still missing


I'm thinking about putting security cameras in the barn to see who keeps stealing my 10mm sockets


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

this thread is meant as a joke playing fun on a wall full of size marked adjustable wrench's not something for some one to use to up their post count


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

captchas said:


> not something for some one to use to up their post count


Is that a thing? To what end? Is there a prize? 🤪


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

captchas said:


> this thread is meant as a joke playing fun on a wall full of size marked adjustable wrench's not something for some one to use to up their post count


Don't know whether I should or not, but I feel motivated to find out. One more post closer to what ever it is.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

rod330 said:


> I think it's hysterical....and loved this too!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about putting security cameras in the barn to see who keeps stealing my 10mm sockets


If you own a Honda snowblower, there's always a good reason to own a whole bunch of 10mm tools.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> Is that a thing? To what end? Is there a prize? 🤪


Apparently there is some kind of trophy.

Trophy Link

You can check what points you have by looking up My Profile, then Points.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> Apparently there is some kind of trophy.
> Trophy Link
> You can check what points you have by looking up My Profile, then Points.


Oh! Well apparently I have all those as of 8 months ago... Who knew?


----------

